# The Truth!



## SpinmasterK (Oct 31, 2008)

We're opening Sunday at 10 a.m. with top-to-bottom skiing and riding served by the K-1 Gondola and the Northridge Triple.
That's right, our elevation advantage, snowmaking firepower and dedicated mountain operations staff will provide you early-season skiing and riding on up to 6 trails.
We will remain open so long as we can provide a quality skiing and riding experience!
:beer:


----------



## severine (Oct 31, 2008)

At least this puts an end to the rumors!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the official word Tom!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

SpinmasterK said:


> We're opening Sunday at 10 a.m. with top-to-bottom skiing and riding served by the K-1 Gondola and the Northridge Triple.
> That's right, our elevation advantage, snowmaking firepower and dedicated mountain operations staff will provide you early-season skiing and riding on up to 6 trails.
> We will remain open so long as we can provide a quality skiing and riding experience!
> :beer:




NICE!!!

i'll be there on monday.


----------



## danny p (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## dmc (Oct 31, 2008)

If I wasn't traveling... I'd go... damn...

Good for Killington!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

severine said:


> At least this puts an end to the rumors!



the joy that fact brings ranks only slightly behind the fact they are opening.


----------



## 180 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cool we'll be there on Tuesday for some great bump skiing.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 31, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not driving that far for one day and with such a late opening..it's going to be a shitshow...if they're still open next weekend I'll go..


----------



## ozzy (Oct 31, 2008)

take off monday...


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 31, 2008)

how much for a lift ticket?


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

Someone will undoubtedly find a negative here.

Nice work Tom! Is this the real deal, as in do you anticipate being able to stay open for the season, i.e. not just a weekend thing?


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 31, 2008)

kudos.
keep it up :lol:


----------



## danny p (Oct 31, 2008)

> Someone will undoubtedly find a negative here.
> 
> Nice work Tom! Is this the real deal, as in do you anticipate being able to stay open for the season, i.e. not just a weekend thing?



I think so:



SpinmasterK said:


> We will remain open so long as we can provide a quality skiing and riding experience!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

I changed my mind..I'm going..leaving PA at noon..getting to Rut-Vegas around 5ish..probably hitting up the Sirloin Saloon or the Sushi place..and then skiing Sunday..I still think the 10AM opening sucks ballz..they should open at 7:30 or 8AM...so the early birds get a few uncrowded runs..


----------



## BigK (Oct 31, 2008)

Really. Wow. How many times did I basically try to spell it out for you people?.Hows that misinformation that I was dropping look now GREG?  Make sure to thank your snowmakers people!


----------



## RENO (Oct 31, 2008)

Good job Tom. Way to get K open early! :grin:
Greg, you're right, some of the whiners on here and KZone will still continue to whine about something and put a negative spin on the opening even if they opened with 10 ft base and 100% of the terrain Sunday! :lol: 
Unfortunately we can't make it this weekend. Gonna be a zoo anyway. Either next weekend or the 15th for us. I might have to work next weekend. Hopefully by then they'll have plenty more terrain to spread out the animals!  
Here's to a great season!  :beer:


----------



## icedtea (Oct 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I changed my mind..I'm going..leaving PA at noon..getting to Rut-Vegas around 5ish..probably hitting up the Sirloin Saloon or the Sushi place..and then skiing Sunday..I still think the 10AM opening sucks ballz..they should open at 7:30 or 8AM...so the early birds get a few uncrowded runs..



MSY! ha.

see ya there.

i think me and my lady are the only heads in our cabin heading up. I hope the heat / hot water is working or it will be holiday inn shower poaches!!!

yea...do do you think conditions will warrant rock board or should i rock the new setup?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> Really. Wow. How many times did I basically try to spell it out for you people?.Hows that misinformation that I was dropping look now GREG?  Make sure to thank your snowmakers people!



Dude I listen to SpinMaster..you're no better than JerseyJoey...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

icedtea said:


> MSY! ha.
> 
> see ya there.
> 
> ...



Bring both sets of skis..


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll be there Tuesday and will go back Wed if its decent.


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> Really. Wow. How many times did I basically try to spell it out for you people?.Hows that misinformation that I was dropping look now GREG?  Make sure to thank your snowmakers people!



Please. :roll: You were all over the place more often than not.


----------



## BigK (Oct 31, 2008)

Right Greg.


----------



## Chris I (Oct 31, 2008)

Killington is for bad people..

HAHAHAHA I said it


----------



## severine (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> Right Greg.


Dude, give it an effin rest. :roll:

Yeah, you may work there.  But who gives a sh..?  You were throwing random darts.  I've worked @ a mountain, too, and never would have thought of giving such an unprofessional representation of it.  I never really gave a crap either way about K... but you are really getting on my last nerve.  If they hired you, what's that say about them?

Ugh....


----------



## JerseyJoey (Oct 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> Please. :roll: You were all over the place more often than not.



No he wasn't Greg. Neither was I. We were both passing along info that we got from legit sources. We knew what K's plan was. We also knew that weather influences those plans. We were dead on with that info even knowing that weather could have and actually did influence things as far as the opening day was concerned.

Make no mistake, BigK as well as myself both had legit info from legit sources. We were just trying to pass along the "new vibe" that Powdr was trying to get out there in terms of Killington.

Everyone, including you, kept saying that K would open on November 14 and you were all sticking to your guns about that. They are opening 12 days earlier than planned, and BigK and myself knew that way way ahead of anyone else on this board besides Tom.

We obviously have better sources of info than you and the rest of the haters have. These "rumor" threads have made that quite clear.

My advice would be to listen more and talk less. It's physically impossible to listen and talk at the same time. Can't be done. We were just passing along the good news of the earlier than expected opening, and we got bashed for it. That was wrong. Neither BigK nor myself work directly for Killington, but we have our sources on the inside and they are good sources. Listen more, talk less. Tell your friends.


----------



## severine (Oct 31, 2008)

It's not the information; it's the presentation.


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> Right Greg.



Don't be so offended. I just prefer getting official word. It's not like Tom isn't on here all the time. The fact that you include "rumor" in your thread titles doesn't give me a whole lot of confidence in what you think you know. If you're such an insider, why the anonymity?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> Everyone, including you, kept saying that K would open on November 14 and you were all sticking to your guns about that. They are opening 12 days earlier than planned, and BigK and myself knew that way way ahead of anyone else on this board besides Tom.




Yeaayyyy for you!  Tell him what he's won bob.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 31, 2008)

severine said:


> dude, give it an effin rest. :roll:
> 
> Yeah, you may work there.  But who gives a sh..?  You were throwing random darts.  I've worked @ a mountain, too, and never would have thought of giving such an unprofessional representation of it.  I never really gave a crap either way about k... But you are really getting on my last nerve.  If they hired you, what's that say about them?
> 
> Ugh....





slap!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 31, 2008)

Tom,

Pass along a nice thanks to the Mountain Ops crews.  I'm amazed that you got that much going in only a few days.

Root


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> Someone will undoubtedly find a negative here.


No Saturday operations? These guys aren't serious.

 :lol:

I completely agree that this thread won't stop until at least one person brings up a beef with K. Won't be me cause I can't ski Saturday any ways....

:-D


----------



## BigK (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't work for Killington. See you on the hill herbs.


----------



## icedtea (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris I said:


> Killington is for bad people..
> 
> HAHAHAHA I said it



superbad.


sunday is still on for pass holders. day tickets will not be accepted.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 31, 2008)

severine said:


> It's not the information; it's the presentation.



What she said.


----------



## BigK (Oct 31, 2008)

Your all so stuck up over here. It's obnoxious. I was trying to give you people information and all I got was crap.  Really pathetic.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> Your all so stuck up over here. It's obnoxious. I was trying to give you people information and all I got was crap.  Really pathetic.




WAAAA  Azers wont play with me WAAAA   haha


----------



## BigK (Oct 31, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> WAAAA  Azers wont play with me WAAAA   haha



Case in point. Your jerkoffs.


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 31, 2008)

dang...I hope all you folks with bunched up panties chill out once you start getting some turns in.


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris I said:


> Killington is for bad people..
> 
> HAHAHAHA I said it



Ha!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> I don't work for Killington. See you on the hill herbs.



I knew you didn't work at kmart but with statements like this you posted recently,
*"I'm off to work in a few minutes...Time to make snow."* you sure tried to make it sound like you did unless you make snowcones at the local convenience store. You obviously have some self importance issues, good luck with that.

I am always abit skeptical when someone named Spinmaster starts a thread titled "the truth". Have fun out there guys. 

zeedude - it would be awesome to see a pic of Vee skiing again.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> Your all so stuck up over here. It's obnoxious. I was trying to give you people information and all I got was crap.  Really pathetic.




Well, the only response I have is that credibility in any forum is not easily earned, but easily lost.  Do with that what you will.


----------



## dmc (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> Your all so stuck up over here. It's obnoxious. I was trying to give you people information and all I got was crap.  Really pathetic.



Waaaaah.....  Tell it to Shitski and Spanky...


----------



## Big Game (Oct 31, 2008)

Like probably 90% of the other lurkers,  I come here to get the real deal. Thanks Spin-K. (And Thanks Greg for the site). 

Tuesday is looking good for me.


----------



## BigK (Oct 31, 2008)

Yea. Well all I was doing was trying to hint they were going to open early. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris I said:


> Killington is for bad people..
> 
> HAHAHAHA I said it



Bad people who want mad steezy lift served vert on November 2nd..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> No he wasn't Greg. Neither was I. We were both passing along info that we got from legit sources. We knew what K's plan was. We also knew that weather influences those plans. We were dead on with that info even knowing that weather could have and actually did influence things as far as the opening day was concerned.
> 
> Make no mistake, BigK as well as myself both had legit info from legit sources. We were just trying to pass along the "new vibe" that Powdr was trying to get out there in terms of Killington.
> 
> ...



Laughing my big fat motherf4cking ass off,,,lol..see you at Killington Sunday..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

icedtea said:


> superbad.
> 
> 
> sunday is still on for pass holders. day tickets will not be accepted.



huh...is that true..passholders only on Sunday or are you starting a rumor???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> Case in point. Your jerkoffs.



Go play in traffic..


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2008)

And the cost will be.......

?????????????????????????????????


----------



## BigK (Oct 31, 2008)

$65


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> $65



please tell us you're joking


----------



## BigK (Oct 31, 2008)

That is what I heard.


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 31, 2008)

thats more then I paid for anyday last year


edit: I confirmed, it will be $65


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> Your all so stuck up over here. It's obnoxious. I was trying to give you people information and all I got was crap.  Really pathetic.



You sure you don't work at Killington????


----------



## icedtea (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> Your all so stuck up over here. It's obnoxious. I was trying to give you people information and all I got was crap.  Really pathetic.



that's alright they all hate k anyway. hopefully all the haters stay away this weekend.


----------



## curlyfuzzie (Oct 31, 2008)

tequiladoug said:
			
		

> thats more then I paid for last year
> 
> 
> edit: I confirmed, it will be $65



:blink:  

That's why prolly only season tix holders will be there!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> huh...is that true..passholders only on Sunday or are you starting a rumor???




season passes wont be accepted until the 14th.  And not after their announced closing date, if they extend the season.  Season passes are only good from the 14th of november until april 19th.  pretty funny really.

day tickets are the only accepted form right now.

btw, i heard this from a guy who dates a girl who knows a man who bought a horse from a guy that works with the head of janitorial services at killington.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> btw, i heard this from a guy who dates a girl who knows a man who bought a horse from a guy that works with the head of janitorial services at killington.



With a source like that, it must be legit . LOL nice one:grin:


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> btw, i heard this from a guy who dates a girl who knows a man who bought a horse from a guy that works with the head of janitorial services at killington.



U definitely didn't hear that from me.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> That is what I heard.



wow...that's pretty steep...Sunday River is advertising $25 on sat and sun...free today with a costume.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> wow...that's pretty steep...Sunday River is advertising $25 on sat and sun...free today with a costume.



$65?  I only wanted one ticket, not two or three.  :wink:

Edit..from the Killington Website:



> Adult: $0.00
> Young Adult/Senior: $0.00
> Junior/Senior Plus: $0.00



Now I like THAT price.  :wink:  










Oh wait they probably have not entered the price yet   :smash:


----------



## BigK (Oct 31, 2008)

yea. Sunday River will close midweek and only have one lift going with Downloading required. Killington pulled out all the tricks to try to get the mountain open top to bottom and be able to stay open. K1 and Glades triple will spin as well. I think its a better value.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

$65 to ski a few trails or not spend anything to not ski.

seems like an easy choice to me.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 31, 2008)

curlyfuzzie said:


> :blink:
> 
> That's why prolly only season tix holders will be there!



Sweet!!!  Everyone else can go play in traffic at Sunday River....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> $65



And they're not opening until 10AM..crazy but I'm still going..lol..maybe the higher early season cost will keep the crowds down...wait this info is coming from BigK so he just pulled it out of his ass..wow..nice try BigK but I'm not that gullible....:uzi::uzi::flame::flame:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, if someone can sponsor me, I will go at that price.  I don't have $65 right now for one route down....
> 
> But again, Spin hasn't confirmed that $65 is the price.




You mean it might be a rumor?  lol.  

then again, i read it on the internet.

either way, its not about the $'s.  Its about feeding the jones.


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> $65 to ski a few trails or not spend anything to not ski.
> 
> seems like an easy choice to me.



me too...I'll head south and do some Mtn biking (for free)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> season passes wont be accepted until the 14th.  And not after their announced closing date, if they extend the season.  Season passes are only good from the 14th of november until april 19th.  pretty funny really.
> 
> day tickets are the only accepted form right now.
> 
> btw, i heard this from a guy who dates a girl who knows a man who bought a horse from a guy that works with the head of janitorial services at killington.



That's a bunch of BS..season passholders have to buy $65 lift tickets opening day..no way..please tell me this is another rumor..or is it just bronze passholders who have to buy tickets???:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 31, 2008)

BigK said:


> yea. Sunday River will close midweek and only have one lift going with Downloading required. Killington pulled out all the tricks to try to get the mountain open top to bottom and be able to stay open. K1 and Glades triple will spin as well. I think its a better value.


their stated intention is to have more trails open by sunday along with top to bottom skiing...for $40 less.  we have differing opinions on what makes a better value


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 31, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, if someone can sponsor me, I will go at that price.  I don't have $65 right now for one route down....
> 
> But again, Spin hasn't confirmed that $65 is the price.




I called them and asked...$65 was the answer.



Hmmm, I guess I could do the $200 / 4 lift ticket deal


----------



## billski (Oct 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I changed my mind..I'm going..leaving PA at noon..getting to Rut-Vegas around 5ish..probably hitting up the Sirloin Saloon or the Sushi place..and then skiing Sunday..I still think the 10AM opening sucks ballz..they should open at 7:30 or 8AM...so the early birds get a few uncrowded runs..



GSS must have taken his Midol.  How can anyone say no to snow???


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

tequiladoug said:


> I called them and asked...$65 was the answer.



thanks for posting that.  $65 is a bit steep but well worth it,  in my opinion.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2008)

See you in a few weeks...unless I win the Megabucks.


----------



## danny p (Oct 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> thanks for posting that.  $65 is a bit steep but well worth it,  in my opinion.



definately more steep than I would have expected, but I'm sure they spent a pretty penny blowing all that snow the last couple days........


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> either way, its not about the $'s.  Its about feeding the jones.




It will still be way cheaper for me than a normal ski weekend but it's because I'm only staying over one night..anyway we should set up an AZ meeting spot at the Big K..or I'll just continuously yell AlpineZone..since there aren't any stickers or green plaid or anything for identification..I do know what Andy Looks like..from the nipple up..lol

Remember guys..set your clocks back on Saturday night so the 10AM opening will really be like 11AM..I hope it warms up enough for spring conditions..I'm thinking about bringing race skis and fat twin tips..because skiing is like a box of chocolates..you never know what you're going to get..


----------



## RENO (Oct 31, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, the only response I have is that credibility in any forum is not easily earned, but easily lost.  Do with that what you will.


I've read sooooooooooooo manyyyyyyyyyyyy rumors the last few days on here and KZone. I've even announced on KZone that they will be opening this weekend. I had no F'n clue when they were opening! Just busting balls. :lol: The only thing I've been waiting for is Spin to post it. Period... Can't wait to see what lower Bunny Buster will look like Sunday afternoon! Gonna be bodies laying everywhere! :-o


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> See you in a few weeks...unless I win the Megabucks.



no offense TB, but we get it.  you arent happy with the price.  for someone who so often is a champion for the positive, you seem to be hammering home the negative on this one.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> thanks for posting that.  $65 is a bit steep but well worth it,  in my opinion.



Well, they are going for the premium market, afterall....top to bottom off a Gondola on Nov. 2nd is pretty impressive.  The price will keep the crowds down (who will go to Sunday River).  I'm sure it wasn't cheap to blow all that snow either, they have to recoup some of the cost....ballpark it at $200-300k worth of snowmaking so far.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

billski said:


> GSS must have taken his Midol.  How can anyone say no to snow???



This will be my first ever one day ski trip to Vermont...sitting at work Monday morning..reading TRs would be torture if all I did Sunday was have a Mickey D's breakfast and get drunk and stoned..actually I can still do that Sunday because there's a Mickey D's in rutland..


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> no offense TB, but we get it.  you arent happy with the price.  for someone who so often is a champion for the positive, you seem to be hammering home the negative on this one.



Not negative, just the economics, both personal and macro.  I'm bummed.  In this weak economy, it seems steep.  I would have guessed $50 or so, based on the $82 regular season price.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Not negative, just the economics, both personal and macro.  I'm bummed.  In this weak economy, it seems steep.  I would have guessed $50 or so, based on the $82 regular season price.



I think they're going to sell alot of tickets regardless of their price..it's all about supply and demand..there's alot of demand but not much supply..


----------



## ozzy (Oct 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This will be my first ever one day ski trip to Vermont...sitting at work Monday morning..reading TRs would be torture if all I did Sunday was have a Mickey D's breakfast and get drunk and stoned..actually I can still do that Sunday because there's a Mickey D's in rutland..



There's actually two. Common, it;s the third biggest town/city in the state at almost 17k


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

icedtea said:


> that's alright they all hate k anyway. hopefully all the haters stay away this weekend.




I'll see your hate and raise it with killington stoke provided by all us alpinezone gaper killington haters.








enough with us against them mentality.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

Hell Yeah 2-knees..the Stoke Market is rising!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 31, 2008)

I still can't believe that Big K was able to notice that they were making snow and then to predict that they were going to be opening soon from just that one observation, truly remarkable gift he has.


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 31, 2008)

$65 is definitely steep. Borderline insane for 6 trails.


----------



## icedtea (Oct 31, 2008)

nice see all you up on the hill. if anyone is there early sunday am give a shout and we will get a nice ganjala going!


----------



## BigK (Oct 31, 2008)

The snow looks good. SpinmasterK went skiing today!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 31, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> Well, they are going for the premium market, afterall....top to bottom off a Gondola on Nov. 2nd is pretty impressive.  *The price will keep the crowds down* (who will go to Sunday River).  I'm sure it wasn't cheap to blow all that snow either, *they have to recoup some of the cost*....ballpark it at $200-300k worth of snowmaking so far.



I don't think they are going to accomplish both of those. I would think if they were trying to recoup some of the cost they would price the ticket at about $40-50 and get a good crowd there. If they are trying to keep the crowds down, they price it at $65 and only the die hard skiers show up and they recoup less of their investment.


----------



## SpinmasterK (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's the Deal!
We'll take $15 off the price of a daily ticket for season pass holders from any resort that is OPEN with lifts operating in New England!
You get where I'm going here. If you are a Sumday Bigger pass holder, you get $15 off on Sunday. If Mount Slow opens a lift - the terrain park park doesn't qualify - on Sunday, you get $15 off at the Big K.


----------



## BigK (Oct 31, 2008)

Instant Classic.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 31, 2008)

SpinmasterK said:


> Here's the Deal!
> We'll take $15 off the price of a daily ticket for season pass holders from any resort that is OPEN with lifts operating in New England!
> You get where I'm going here. If you are a Sumday Bigger pass holder, you get $15 off on Sunday. If Mount Slow opens a lift - the terrain park park doesn't qualify - on Sunday, you get $15 off at the Big K.



Humm....Tom, in all seriousness, that doesn't sound very attractive.  

This would be a great chance to get people from other areas that aren't operating, by knocking $15 off for people with a pass from any area.  Just sayin.  I'm sure you'll still get plenty of people at $65 though...maybe.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

SpinmasterK said:


> Here's the Deal!
> We'll take $15 off the price of a daily ticket for season pass holders from any resort that is OPEN with lifts operating in New England!
> You get where I'm going here. If you are a Sumday Bigger pass holder, you get $15 off on Sunday. If Mount Slow opens a lift - the terrain park park doesn't qualify - on Sunday, you get $15 off at the Big K.




LOL...how about $5 off if I have Blue hair and  come from Pluto????


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 31, 2008)

RENO said:


> I've read sooooooooooooo manyyyyyyyyyyyy rumors the last few days on here and KZone. I've even announced on KZone that they will be opening this weekend. I had no F'n clue when they were opening! Just busting balls. :lol: The only thing I've been waiting for is Spin to post it. Period... Can't wait to see what lower Bunny Buster will look like Sunday afternoon! Gonna be bodies laying everywhere! :-o


Hell, that's a normal every day scene at Camelback.


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 31, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> $65 is definitely steep. Borderline insane for 6 trails.


Not sure why this is a surprise. It's being priced this way on purpose.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 31, 2008)

SpinmasterK said:


> Here's the Deal!
> We'll take $15 off the price of a daily ticket for season pass holders from any resort that is OPEN with lifts operating in New England!
> You get where I'm going here. If you are a Sumday Bigger pass holder, you get $15 off on Sunday. If Mount Slow opens a lift - the terrain park park doesn't qualify - on Sunday, you get $15 off at the Big K.



Funny!  You're going to get flooded with all those Woodbury season pass holders.


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I don't think they are going to accomplish both of those. I would think if they were trying to recoup some of the cost they would price the ticket at about $40-50 and get a good crowd there. If they are trying to keep the crowds down, they price it at $65 and only the die hard skiers show up and they recoup less of their investment.


I'd say this is more about the "quality of the experience" and less about recouping their to date snow making expense. I'm sure they're hoping to get some marketing buzz from a smaller, but happier, crowd of skiers. Which would you rather have, 50 customers with a positive experience or 75 customers with a lousy one?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2008)

SpinmasterK said:


> Here's the Deal!
> We'll take $15 off the price of a daily ticket for season pass holders from any resort that is OPEN with lifts operating in New England!
> You get where I'm going here. If you are a Sumday Bigger pass holder, you get $15 off on Sunday. If Mount Slow opens a lift - the terrain park park doesn't qualify - on Sunday, you get $15 off at the Big K.



Can't knock them for that.  Too bad SB is not open.  Good promo.  And TH came here to make the announcement.  Classy.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 31, 2008)

SpinmasterK said:


> If Mount Slow opens a lift - the terrain park park doesn't qualify - on Sunday, you get $15 off at the Big K.



Can you clarify this for us?  So you're saying that if Mt. Snow only opens their lift serving Launch Pad, that does not qualify for the $15 discount?  Or does it?

Obviously, if Mt. Snow only has a hikeable park, that shouldn't count.


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> Everyone, including you, kept saying that K would open on November 14 and you were all sticking to your guns about that.



Where did I say that? Please point me to a post.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 31, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> I'd say this is more about the "quality of the experience" and less about recouping their to date snow making expense. I'm sure they're hoping to get some marketing buzz from a smaller, but happier, crowd of skiers. Which would you rather have, 50 customers with a positive experience or 75 customers with a lousy one?




If you've ever been to a Killington opening day, you seem to have made a mistake with your decimal point.  

I was kinda hoping I could be skiing today in my Halloween costume but Sunday along with a few thousand of my closest friends is just fine.


----------



## icedtea (Oct 31, 2008)

Geoff said:


> If you've ever been to a Killington opening day, you seem to have made a mistake with your decimal point.
> 
> I was kinda hoping I could be skiing today in my Halloween costume but Sunday along with a few thousand of my closest friends is just fine.



you can still rock your costume!!


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 31, 2008)

Geoff said:


> If you've ever been to a Killington opening day, you seem to have made a mistake with your decimal point.


Understood. Those numbers were my attempt to illustrate a point.

I've not ever been there for an opening day. It will be interesting to read the reports on Monday.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 31, 2008)

icedtea said:


> you can still rock your costume!!



I was thinking of wearing my 1980's  teal, fuschia, and chartreuse 1 piece ski suit on Sunday but I'll probably chicken out.  I'm just about to head out the door in my Disney Store Tigger suit.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> Understood. Those numbers were my attempt to illustrate a point.
> 
> I've not ever been there for an opening day. It will be interesting to read the reports on Monday.



It's gonna be a shitshow but I wouldn't want to miss it..AtomicSkier is back after a broken femur so all the gapers will be passing him including BigK..


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I was thinking of wearing my 1980's  teal, fuschia, and chartreuse 1 piece ski suit on Sunday but I'll probably chicken out.



well, if you sack up and do it, please take some pictures.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 31, 2008)

Good to hea that they're going to go for it and open up!  Let the competition return!


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

Official announcement. Nothing new here:

http://news.alpinezone.com/40229/


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Can't knock them for that.  Too bad SB is not open.  Good promo.  And TH came here to make the announcement.  Classy.



I'm sorry, I think the promo is a joke.  It's one thing when area offers deals at the end of the season to season pass holders from other mountains, but to limit the deal to only mountains that currently have lifts open??  They no damn well not a single pass holder from Mt. Snow or Sunday River would show up.  Were talking opening weekend here.  Who would pay $50 when a season pass holder can ski at their home mountain for 'free' on opening weekend?  NO ONE.  Reading between the lines, it's pretty easy to see how disingenuous the offer is. 

I really want to try and give K their fair chance and give them some business, but stunts like this make it very easy for me to spend my money elsewhere.  I was thinking about going there on the 9th as I have a meeting in White River on the 10th.....but that kind crap really leaves a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2008)

....and further to have a Marketing manage publicly insult a competitor and former sister resort by calling it 'Sumday Bigger' isn't remotely 'classy'.  I know he's not the fist to coin the statement, but in my mind, not a cool thing to say from his position.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> well, if you sack up and do it, please take some pictures.



I found a spiffy pair of Uvex goggles with pink frames, too.  Too bad I tossed my Lange Pink Panthers and K2 KVCs in the dumpster years ago.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

Geoff said:


> If you've ever been to a Killington opening day, you seem to have made a mistake with your decimal point.
> 
> I was kinda hoping I could be skiing today in my Halloween costume but Sunday along with a few thousand of my closest friends is just fine.



I haven't done opening day at Killington since it was just skiing on Rime..the worst I ever saw it at Killington was two years ago on the Saturday after Thanksgiving when it was a poor start..wow..I definitely didn't want to stop to tighten my boots...not everybody out opening day skis in control..



trtaylor said:


> Understood. Those numbers were my attempt to illustrate a point.
> 
> I've not ever been there for an opening day. It will be interesting to read the reports on Monday.



times 2



Johnskiismore said:


> Good to hea that they're going to go for it and open up!  Let the competition return!



times 2


Greg said:


> Official announcement. Nothing new here:
> 
> http://news.alpinezone.com/40229/



I hope you at least score $16 off for that plug..lol



deadheadskier said:


> I'm sorry, I think the promo is a joke.  It's one thing when area offers deals at the end of the season to season pass holders from other mountains, but to limit the deal to only mountains that currently have lifts open??  They no damn well not a single pass holder from Mt. Snow or Sunday River would show up.  Were talking opening weekend here.  Who would pay $50 when a season pass holder can ski at their home mountain for 'free' on opening weekend?  NO ONE.  Reading between the lines, it's pretty easy to see how disingenuous the offer is.
> 
> I really want to try and give K their fair chance and give them some business, but stunts like this make it very easy for me to spend my money elsewhere.  I was thinking about going there on the 9th as I have a meeting in White River on the 10th.....but that kind crap really leaves a sour taste in my mouth.



Where you live I'd just hit Sunday River..probably less crowded..and the people who run Killington need to put themselves in their customers shoes.  Me personally I'd charge like $45 especially since they're opening 2 hours later than normal..but that could give the snow a chance to soften up a bit after lows in the teens..

I can't freaking wait to ski in 2 days..it's been awhile since I've been over 4,000 feet in elevation..I might need to bring some Oxygen..I've heard you can see to Canada from Killington Peak on a clear day..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....and further to have a Marketing manage publicly insult a competitor and former sister resort by calling it 'Sumday Bigger' isn't remotely 'classy'.  I know he's not the fist to coin the statement, but in my mind, not a cool thing to say from his position.



I agree...blasting the competition is sort of tacky..let the customers decide..


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sorry, I think the promo is a joke.  It's one thing when area offers deals at the end of the season to season pass holders from other mountains, but to limit the deal to only mountains that currently have lifts open??  They no damn well not a single pass holder from Mt. Snow or Sunday River would show up.  Were talking opening weekend here.  Who would pay $50 when a season pass holder can ski at their home mountain for 'free' on opening weekend?  NO ONE.  Reading between the lines, it's pretty easy to see how disingenuous the offer is.
> 
> I really want to try and give K their fair chance and give them some business, but stunts like this make it very easy for me to spend my money elsewhere.  I was thinking about going there on the 9th as I have a meeting in White River on the 10th.....but that kind crap really leaves a sour taste in my mouth.



Now if they had extended the deal to AZer's that would be better....


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> II can't freaking wait to ski in 2 days..it's been awhile since I've been over 4,000 feet in elevation..I might need to bring some Oxygen..I've heard you can see to Canada from Killington Peak on a clear day..



:lol:  

You can see into NY, VT, NH, and MA easily.  Canada...I don't know.  We're not talking about Mount Everest here!  :lol:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 31, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....and further to have a Marketing manage publicly insult a competitor and former sister resort by calling it 'Sumday Bigger' isn't remotely 'classy'.  I know he's not the fist to coin the statement, but in my mind, not a cool thing to say from his position.



Yeah, plus it's Someday Bigger not Sumday Bigger. :wink:


----------



## BLESS (Oct 31, 2008)

I enjoyed reading this thread.  While I love to ski, Im not leaving RI and driving anywhere for 6 trails.

I especially love threads when people get mad at each other.  Its so 8th grade, yet gets me every time.


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 31, 2008)

BLESS said:


> I enjoyed reading this thread.  While I love to ski, Im not leaving RI and driving anywhere for 6 trails.
> 
> I especially love threads when people get mad at each other.  Its so 8th grade, yet gets me every time.



X2


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol:
> 
> You can see into NY, VT, NH, and MA easily.  Canada...I don't know.  We're not talking about Mount Everest here!  :lol:




That's what their website says..


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 31, 2008)

SpinmasterK said:


> Here's the Deal!
> We'll take $15 off the price of a daily ticket for season pass holders from any resort that is OPEN with lifts operating in New England!
> You get where I'm going here. If you are a Sumday Bigger pass holder, you get $15 off on Sunday. If Mount Slow opens a lift - the terrain park park doesn't qualify - on Sunday, you get $15 off at the Big K.


This seems kind of odd for a promo. People who have passes at SR are going to ski SR this weekend. K's product will not be so much better enough to entice people to pay for skiing rather than ski on their pass. Not to mention many SR pass holders are also condo owners or will want to go up for a weekend. Not open Saturday decreases even fewer SR people that might consider. Not trying to critisize here, but it seems like this is a "why bother" promo. A better promo would be $15 off to any season pass holder... but then again, most pass holders still haven't even gotten their passes yet. I know I haven't picked mine up yet.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 31, 2008)

BLESS said:


> I enjoyed reading this thread.  While I love to ski, Im not leaving RI and driving anywhere for 6 trails..



At $65 no less.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Now if they had extended the deal to AZer's that would be better....



I don't even care to get a handout to tell you the truth.  It's not like I'm upset because I personally can't get $15 off as where I have a pass is closed.  It's the principal. 

If you read between the lines, it's almost like Lenscrafter offering buy one get one free reading glasses to Stevei Wonder.  

How stupid does Killington really think it's clientele is?


----------



## mister moose (Oct 31, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't even care to get a handout to tell you the truth.  It's not like I'm upset because I personally* can't get $15 off* as where I have a pass is closed.  *It's the principal*.
> 
> How stupid does Killington really think it's clientele is?



hard to make this stuff up.  But for $15 you make it sound like it is the principal, not the principle.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2008)

mister moose said:


> hard to make this stuff up.  But for $15 you make it sound like it is the principal, not the principle.



I'm not sure where you're going with your post other than pointing out that I misspelled which 'principle' I was implying.  Like I said....really don't care about the $15, it's the principle of Killington creating an illusion of generosity that irks me.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 31, 2008)

65bucks wow, i think ill go to blizzard beach here in orlando for 40bucks, still have 25 left for food and gas and have less crowds and a better trip report than any sucker that goes for that deal!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> 65bucks wow, i think ill go to blizzard beach here in orlando for 40bucks, still have 25 left for food and gas and have less crowds and a better trip report than any sucker that goes for that deal!




you live in florida. 

nuff said.


----------



## vcunning (Oct 31, 2008)

I thought this was the truth!!

I gave up second hand smoking a long time ago!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> you live in florida.
> 
> nuff said.



lmbfao!


----------



## ed-drum (Oct 31, 2008)

Why pay anything when you can hike up Bearpen for free. That hill got POUNDED with snow this week.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 31, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Why pay anything when you can hike up Bearpen for free. That hill got POUNDED with snow this week.



Ahhhh...one amazing mountain!!


----------



## 180 (Oct 31, 2008)

So, did anyone hike Bearpen this week.


----------



## ed-drum (Oct 31, 2008)

I haven't spoken to anyone who has, but Russ has been busy cutting new trails this summer. I've been too busy to do much but drool at the snow that I can see at the top of Plattekill Mt., visible from my front porch. NO snow here in the valley, and I'm 100' inside the Catskill park! Does anyone out there have some cash to develop Bearpen? I've been trying to organize a trip to Bearpen with some people who have snow mobiles, but all I get is hot air.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> you live in florida.
> 
> nuff said.



Ooh, burn.

I thought your flamebaiting was getting a little weak. Back in top form, I see.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 1, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> I'll be there Tuesday and will go back Wed if its decent.


I'm out. Was looking forward to it but I can't swing $65.


----------



## Zand (Nov 1, 2008)

I guess I'm glad I still have a couple years left as a junior... $52 for me. Working 3 jobs over the summer wasn't the most fun of times, but now it's time for that to pay off.

If this wasn't November 2nd, I wouldn't even spend that much for this little terrain, but damn I gotta get out once.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 1, 2008)

Im sick and tired of hearing things
From uptight, short-sighted, narrow-minded hypocritics
All I want is the truth
Just gimme some truth
Ive had enough of reading things
By neurotic, psychotic, pig-headed politicians
All I want is the truth
Just gimme some truth

No short-haired, yellow-bellied, son of tricky dicky
Is gonna mother hubbard soft soap me
With just a pocketful of hope
Money for dope
Money for rope

No short-haired, yellow-bellied, son of tricky dicky
Is gonna mother hubbard soft soap me
With just a pocketful of soap
Money for dope
Money for rope

Im sick to death of seeing things
From tight-lipped, condescending, mamas little chauvinists
All I want is the truth
Just gimme some truth now

Ive had enough of watching scenes
Of schizophrenic, ego-centric, paranoiac, prima-donnas
All I want is the truth now
Just gimme some truth

No short-haired, yellow-bellied, son of tricky dicky
Is gonna mother hubbard soft soap me
With just a pocketful of soap
Its money for dope
Money for rope

Ah, Im sick and tired of hearing things
From uptight, short-sighted, narrow-minded hypocrites
All I want is the truth now
Just gimme some truth now

Ive had enough of reading things
By neurotic, psychotic, pig-headed politicians
All I want is the truth now
Just gimme some truth now

All I want is the truth now
Just gimme some truth now
All I want is the truth
Just gimme some truth
All I want is the truth
Just gimme some truth


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> you live in florida.
> 
> nuff said.



 That was the point of the post, drrrrr


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> lmbfao!



glad u enjoyed that sandwichman seriously no matter how bad u are jonesin for turns is it really feasible for u to waste all that time in a car from PA, Gas, food etc to pay that amount for the terrain they are offering seriously?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 1, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> glad u enjoyed that sandwichman seriously no matter how bad u are jonesin for turns is it really feasible for u to waste all that time in a car from PA, Gas, food etc to pay that amount for the terrain they are offering seriously?



What the hell else am I going to do Sunday if I'm not skiing???  It's only money..One day when I'm on my deathbed..I'm not going to think..wow I wish I had that $65 from the day at Killington!!!.  They are offering 1600something vert..that's good..

Lift ticket to Killington: $65
My Share of a hotel room in Rutland: $50
Dinner at the Sirloin Saloon: $40
Tank of gas: $35
2nd ski day of the season November 2nd..Priceless..

Any skiing I do before Thanksgiving is a bonus...time to rest up for my drive to Vermont..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm happy that Rime, Reason and Great Northern will all be open from the top and maybe another run or two so it's not just going to be one white ribbon until near the bottom...So Stoked for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## kingslug (Nov 1, 2008)

Man, I wish I could just get out there........gonna be a zoo but sometimes thats fun.


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 1, 2008)

Love the John Lennon lyrics, Andy.  Especially appropriate for this thread.  Good job!



andyzee said:


> Im sick and tired of hearing things
> From uptight, short-sighted, narrow-minded hypocritics
> All I want is the truth
> Just gimme some truth
> ...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 1, 2008)

There is absolutely no way that I could justify spending that kind of money to ski K on November 1st.

I don't even know if I'd spend that kind of money to ski K on March 1st . . .


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 1, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> There is absolutely no way that I could justify spending that kind of money to ski K on November 1st.
> 
> I don't even know if I'd spend that kind of money to ski K on March 1st . . .


Nov 2 - nope
Mar 2 - hell yeah


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> There is absolutely no way that I could justify spending that kind of money to ski K on November 1st.



That's good; they don't open until November 2nd, could you justify it then?


----------



## BigK (Nov 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What the hell else am I going to do Sunday if I'm not skiing???  It's only money..One day when I'm on my deathbed..I'm not going to think..wow I wish I had that $65 from the day at Killington!!!.  They are offering 1600something vert..that's good..
> 
> Lift ticket to Killington: $65
> My Share of a hotel room in Rutland: $50
> ...



Sirloin Saloon went out of business.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 1, 2008)

BigK said:


> Sirloin Saloon went out of business.



Seriously..well then I'll hit up somewhere else..there's a place you can get lobster pretty cheap across from the Travel Inn in East Rutland,,


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's good; they don't open until November 2nd, could you justify it then?



Haha, well that's a different story!!!

Actually, I just really don't like Killington . . . $50 is my limit on that mountain, even when it's fully open . . . That means I don't ski it at all unless I can get a super deal.


----------



## roark (Nov 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Seriously..well then I'll hit up somewhere else..there's a place you can get lobster pretty cheap across from the Travel Inn in East Rutland,,



Lobstah is darn cheap right now, really hurting the fisherman but the good part is I can go to the local joint and have one (I admit, a small one), for ~$6!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What the hell else am I going to do Sunday if I'm not skiing???  It's only money..One day when I'm on my deathbed..I'm not going to think..wow I wish I had that $65 from the day at Killington!!!.  They are offering 1600something vert..that's good..
> 
> Lift ticket to Killington: $65
> My Share of a hotel room in Rutland: $50
> ...



 I hear ya steez its just alot of time and $ for what your getting.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 1, 2008)

BigK said:


> Sirloin Saloon went out of business.



That's a bummer...the wife had her sweet 16 party there in 1971....fast forward to the GSS era, it had a great salad bar. 

Course, knowing that the MacDonalds practically next door is one that has that big playpen, I'm surprised that GSS chose the Sirloin Saloon over that.  :wink: :wink:



> Originally Posted by mattchuck2
> There is absolutely no way that I could justify spending that kind of money to ski K on November 1st.





> That's good; they don't open until November 2nd, could you justify it then?



This is one tough crowd  LMAO



> there's a place you can get lobster pretty cheap across from the Travel Inn in East Rutland,,


You mean the Weathervane chain restaurant?
__________________


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Haha, well that's a different story!!!
> 
> Actually, I just really don't like Killington . . . $50 is my limit on that mountain, even when it's fully open . . . That means I don't ski it at all unless I can get a super deal.



I hear ya, I feel the same way.  Actually that's about my limit for any mountain.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 1, 2008)

SpinmasterK said:


> We're opening Sunday at 10 a.m. with top-to-bottom skiing and riding served by the K-1 Gondola and the Northridge Triple.
> That's right, our elevation advantage, snowmaking firepower and dedicated mountain operations staff will provide you early-season skiing and riding on up to 6 trails.
> We will remain open so long as we can provide a quality skiing and riding experience!
> :beer:



That's impossible.  You posted here that it takes 10 days of snowmaking to get Killington open.  The guns didn't turn on until Wednesday morning.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 1, 2008)

roark said:


> Lobstah is darn cheap right now, really hurting the fisherman but the good part is I can go to the local joint and have one (I admit, a small one), for ~$6!



Any lobster you buy helps the lobstermen. They have gotten thru many price swings over the years but the main reason for their troubles currently is the frozen credit thing. 

A big chunk of the lobster landed out of Maine are sold to big processors up in Canada. Right now those processors cannot get the money they usually get to buy Maine lobster so demand is way down. In the past low prices increased demand so as long as the Maine lobstermen had decent landings, not a big problem. 

The real whacky thing is that the Canadian processors are tied to banks in Iceland, of all places. The entire banking system of Iceland shutdown a couple of weeks ago. The first country to go down in this credit crisis and hopefully the only one.

It looks like the credit freeze is starting to thaw out and sooner rather than later Canadian processors will be able to start buying Maine lobster again and things will be better. Course, the price will go back up but that's okay. 

So..eat a lobster,  help a lobsterman. GSS...eat a couple for me!   while your staying in the Rut and skiing at kmart... so my post is not such a bad hijack. :wink:


----------



## mondeo (Nov 1, 2008)

Geoff said:


> That's impossible.  You posted here that it takes 10 days of snowmaking to get Killington open.  The guns didn't turn on until Wednesday morning.



I was waiting for someone to mention that.

But 12" at the top = 5 days of snowmaking!


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 1, 2008)

so I'm guessing I can't get $15 off with my Sunday River pass during the week when SR is closed?  Could I use my weekday only Sunday River pass for $15 off tomorrow even though my pass isn't valid tomorrow at SR?
heh.. that deal really couldn't be more useless either way.


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 1, 2008)

BigK said:


> Sirloin Saloon went out of business.



You appear to be wrong, although it looks like one of them closed. The one in Rutland is open according to the article.

http://www.rutlandherald.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081101/NEWS01/811010364/1002/NEWS01


----------



## BigK (Nov 1, 2008)

I was told it was closed by someone who lives in Rutland.  They might be open now, but I believe they were closed waiting for the sale to finalize to open back up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

Sirloin Saloon is very much open...I used to hit up the one in South Burlington back in the day..usually when my parents came to visit me at college..


----------

